# Post your handwriting.



## Rulue (Oct 6, 2008)

I once made this thread in some other forums, and I thought it could be a interesting experience making it there, since I found the "Post your voice" thread was pretty cool.

Since I am too lazy to grab a piece of paper and write something, I decided just taking a pic of my diary. Yeah, I'm lazy, and that means the text isn't in english at all but... who cares? And it even includes some kind of terrible drawing to complement the terrible handwriting, isn't that awesome~?

http://i37.tinypic.com/rmij5w.jpg
_
For those curious about what is written, it is just some random comments about how my life was sucking by the time I wrote that and how I suddenly had a crazy wish about having my diary published @__@''. I was grounded, and was writing it instead of studying for my physics test on the next day. Actually, I got 3 out of 10 on said test._


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Oct 6, 2008)

Uhh... I think there's already a thread like this...

A-ha! I was right!


----------



## Rulue (Oct 6, 2008)

I apologize. Some mod, please, close it and forgive me. I searched all kinds of synonims and didn't find a thread. I seriously apologize.


----------

